# St Louis Train Show



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is info on a huge train show in St Louis january 12 &13. Next weekend.
Its called "Worlds Greatest Hobby on Tour". Its at the convention center in St Louis. Right next door to the dome where the Rams play. This show has not been here since 2005. Biggest train show I have seen. 
20+ layouts
250 booths selling train items
over 100 trains for the kids to play with
Most of the manufactures will have displays and reps - athearn, atlas, bachmann,kato, walthers,lionel, and more

I just think the entry fee is high. $12.00 for both days. Not much less for 1 day. I have just never paid over $7.00 for a train show and I wasn't happy about that. Maybe I am being too cheap.

This will be the biggest train show in the St Louis area this year. Here is a link.

http://www.wghshow.com/stl_info.html

Here is a pic of the flyer they sent me.









.


.


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome, I will be there.... Hopefully! Price is kinda high I agree. On the 19th in st charles there will be a train fair at the baquet center. $5 admission.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well well I stumbled on some locals

12 is high the one in collinsville was 9 and didn't get much everything was retail or eBay buy it now prices...

I guess I'll play it by ear..


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol that you did. I wasn't sure if there was anyone else around the STL area on here. I've never been to one. So I'm kinda excited to check one out just to see the layouts I'm not needing anything new at the moment unless they have any building for cheaper than the LHS


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh you will see some ice buildings custom and old collectables heck even the naughty stuff like nude women mobbing people and my favorite old man on the crapper

Collinsville had a 99% Lego layout and it was impressive..

I will definately going to st Charles train fair

Anyways if you find yourself by six flags you are 5 minutes from my house


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm north of st louis up hwy 61 in troy, mo. But I'm only home on weekends since I drive a truck. Maybe ill see you at st charles. I probably won't go to the st louis one just because of the price it would cost me $24 with my woman that takes away from my weekly allowance of train set spending lol!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol come to my trainshow admissions free but you can only look...

Maybe us locals need to create our own swap meet


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

Might have to do that sometime. I just started on a large layout in my basement (just posted some pics on "my layout")so not much to look at here haha. I have not found a swap meet only the st charles model train club. My woman just texted me and told me she seen the st louis train expo on tv lol.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=plcp&v=51u2EJ8FaAk

Hopefully that works bit that is pretty much my layout 4x8x12


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks great. My layout is about 25ft long. Haven't really measured it all the way out lol.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am about 12 minutes from six flags. East of there near 141 and 44. I have been fishing at quiver river state park. I think that is near troy. No operating layout at the moment.
I have a 4x8 layout down staires but it has not been run in 20 years. It has been used for a storage table. Terrible. I have cleaned it off in last 2 weeks and hope to start a newer and bigger one in march. I have a home project to finish first.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ha I work in Fenton over at production castings..


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I worked in Fenton for 8 years back in the 70s. That was at the Chrysler plant. Then I sold Fords for 25 years at the Ford dealership on manchester near lindburgh in Kirkwood. I hope I am retired now. That is if I can get the wife to quit spending money.


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

Yea I occasionally go fishing at quiver river it is in troy lol.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe we can all meet up if we go to the St Charles train fair. I have not been to that one. I have been to the Collinsville show a few times. I don't need much. I may not have been running the last 20 years but I have been collecting all that time. I have over 30 medium size boxes of train goodies.
I would hate to buy all that stuff at today's prices. I have over done it a bit but I can sell what I don't need after building new layout. For instance, I have 125 pieces of atlas NS 3 ft flex track. I don't think I will need 375 feet of flex track. LOL.


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow that's a lot. My woman wants to go to the st louis show this weekend just so the kids can ride on thomas. Lol. Still a lot of money and I probably won't end up getting anything new.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh they charge for riding the train 

Pacific which is over had basically guys who rather get rid of there stuff than make a buck

The one off Manchester was pretty good too

But yeah I'm up for st Charles


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

It says kids ride free. Ill still be at the st charles one next weekend hopefully if I make it home in time.. I'm not sure on the times and such of the st charles one I forgot where I read it at.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

I just saw the commercial on channel 2 and it says kids under 16 are free and I think it said Thomas rides are free. 

As I have a 2 year old that alone would be enough to get me there on a cold wet day even if it does cost me $24 plus parking for my wife and I to go...

You know, seeing and talking to people always makes it worth the cost, but just to find deals I dunno....ebay is like a train show every night. Last show I went to in Kirkwood was totally worth it because of the conversations though.


----------



## HelmsRacing (Dec 28, 2012)

mopac said:


> Maybe we can all meet up if we go to the St Charles train fair. I have not been to that one. I have been to the Collinsville show a few times. I don't need much. I may not have been running the last 20 years but I have been collecting all that time. I have over 30 medium size boxes of train goodies.
> I would hate to buy all that stuff at today's prices. I have over done it a bit but I can sell what I don't need after building new layout. For instance, I have 125 pieces of atlas NS 3 ft flex track. I don't think I will need 375 feet of flex track. LOL.


Possibly. All I'm needing is some buildings and such. And I may go this weekend or next weekend haven't decided in my industry (trucking) I can't always guarantee ill be home on certain days.


----------

